# My Tattered and torn betta



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Hes a rough one, no he is a sweetie just rough on the edges.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

who did he run into??looks like mr purple who swims in my 20 gal. keeps loosing his tail to the SAE's and is very wiry from all the swimming he does.

mouse


----------



## plummie (Apr 25, 2005)

He's still very beautiful!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well he ran into another betta... lol 

hes a weirdo but lots of personality!


----------

